# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Onderzoek over Fair Trade

## JYBuis

Beste forumbezoekers,

Voor mijn afstudeerproject doe ik onderzoek naar consumenten en hun relatie met Fair Trade. Ik ben op zoek naar mensen in de leeftijd vanaf 18 jaar. Er zijn al veel 18 t/m 30 jarigen die de vragenlijst hebben ingevuld, maar ik ben nog op zoek naar 30, 40, 50 en 60 plussers. Zou u mij alstublieft willen helpen met mijn onderzoek door het invullen van mijn vragenlijst? Het is eenvoudig en duurt niet lang. De vragenlijst is hier te vinden: http://www.fairtradeonderzoek.tk. Als u een foutmelding krijgt ligt dat aan uw browser.

Alvast hartelijk dank voor uw medewerking!

----------


## JYBuis

_Als u klikt op 'volgende' en een foutmelding krijgt, dan kunt u deze link proberen: https://survey.fss.uu.nl/753627/lang-nl-informal. Als u nog steeds een foutmelding krijgt, dan probeert u de vragenlijst waarschijnlijk op een iPad/iPhone te maken. Om de vragenlijst toch weer te geven moet u de optie 'accepteer cookies' veranderen van 'altijd' naar 'nooit' of 'van derden en adverteerders'._

----------

